# Post run snack/meal



## jackhjharding (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi,

After running 4 or 5 miles, I have read that it is necessary to consume something before having a main meal. I have found these, are they suitable?

Welcome to Quaker - Product Range - Oat Bars - Original Oat Bars

The nutritional info is: (per 1 bar)

Energy (KJ)  	  	 585
Energy (kcal) 	 	139
Protein (g) 		 2.7g
Carbohydrate (g)     24.5g
Sugar (g) 	 	 6.3g
Total Fat (g) 	 	 3.6g
Saturated Fat (g)     1.0g
Fibre (g) 		 3.0g
Sodium (g) 	       0.1


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2007)

ingredients?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 11, 2007)

why are you running 4-5 miles?


----------



## jackhjharding (Mar 12, 2007)

Because I am a runner. Why do you sound surprised?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 12, 2007)

well unless you are training for a race(like you are) your better off sprinting intervals then running long distance, but Like i said if you are a long distance runner then keep at it.  BTW a good thing to eat before a run is something liketurkey buger on wholewheat bun with lettuce, tomato, and onion. or tuna on whole wheat bread with cottage cheese. or somthiing of that sort.


----------



## edubz (Mar 12, 2007)

wouldnt oat meal be the best meal?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 12, 2007)

Post cardio nutrition is going to depend on why you are doing the cardio and what your goals are.

If your training for speed and endurance then you want to eat something sooner than later, and you want more carbohydrates. So say something about 30 minutes after your done your run, focus on whole solid foods, with a good dose of protein and carbs (a good mixture of some starch, fruit and a bit of dairy would be best.) Little to no fat in this meal.
Also take advantage of your increased nutrient partitioning at this point and eat your next meal about 2 hours later (a whole balanced meal including fat as well), 3 hours at the max.

If your training for weight/fat loss, then your better on waiting later than soon to take full advantage of EPOC. So something about 45 - 60 minutes after your done running with a good dose of protein and a bit of starch accompanied with possibly some fruit + dairy. (depending on how strict your being, how much muscle your willing to lose, and how much fat you have left to lose.) Once again little to no fat and eat again 2 - 3 hours afterwards to take advantage of nutrient partitioning.

With that all said you also gotta take into consideration, what and when your last meal was prior to the workout.

But basically (as the great Emma-Leigh as expalined to me before) :


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But you generally apply basic principles:
> 1. harder the intensity, the sooner you want to eat
> 2. the longer it has been since eating the sooner you want to eat
> 3. if it is maximal fat loss you are after, delay eating a little (takes advantage of EPOC)
> ...




Now as for the original question about the bar .. well you could eat it, but it would be nice to see a list of ingredients, however regardless of not knowing the ingredients I can tell you there are far better options. And once again depending on your goals you may want to add some fruit and dairy to accompany that. (Regardless of your goals however you do need some protein as well).


----------



## edubz (Mar 13, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Post cardio nutrition is going to depend on why you are doing the cardio and what your goals are.
> 
> If your training for speed and endurance then you want to eat something sooner than later, and you want more carbohydrates. So say something about 30 minutes after your done your run, focus on whole solid foods, with a good dose of protein and carbs (a good mixture of some starch, fruit and a bit of dairy would be best.) Little to no fat in this meal.
> Also take advantage of your increased nutrient partitioning at this point and eat your next meal about 2 hours later (a whole balanced meal including fat as well), 3 hours at the max.
> ...



hello, I am running to get cut. I do about an hour of cardio 3 days a week, I am 28 years old, 175 lbs, 5 feet 10 inches. dont have much body fat on me, but I would like to know whats the best thing to eat/drink after a run?

what I do is take milk, 3 scoops or protien, 3 scoops of oats, and maybe a banana. 

should I eat food instead?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay 3 scoops of protein powder, is way too much protein, it's stupid and pointless to take in that much protein in one sitting.

If I were you, and fat loss was my main goal, I would wait 45 - 60 minutes after my cardio workout, and eat some Oat bran, Some type of higher glucose fruit (eg. bananas) and Some cottage cheese or yogurt. (If your having the yogurt instead of the cottage cheese you'll need to add in a source of protein). I'd also aim for the total amount of carbs to be between .25 - .333G x my Bodyweight. (So about 40-60G of carbs in total for you.) . 

But remember thats what *I* would do. I'm not sure if your following a low carb diet, keto or whatever. And I don't know your body type, how easily prone your body is to storing fat, how prone your body is to losing muscle etc. It's up to you to tweak and adjust accoringly based on your results.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 14, 2007)

Im doing cardio for endurance and speed. what should I eat aftr cardio.


----------

